# how to install tsunami sound into walther's proto 2-8-8-2?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

I have a proto 2000 2-8-8-2 with a DCC ready plug in the tender. I am modelling Virginian. 

It would have been easy and cheaper to settle for a MRC heavy steam, just unplug the dummy plug in the proto 2000 tender and replace with the 8 pin MRC heavy steam decoder and start running trains (right?)

but...I have read a lot of things about MRC sound decoder online.


Now, I am willing to fork out more cash for the Tsunami heavy steam

http://www.traintekllc.com/Soundtra...d-Decoder-Heavy-Steam/productinfo/STX-826103/

But there is no speaker and there is no 8 pin plug. I am totally new to DCC, how am I to connect the Tsunami decoder to the wires in the proto 2000 tender? 

I have no idea at all. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Kiong


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It's probably a matter of minutes before Sean (NIMT) pitches in to inform you.He's very knowledgeable and has great prices on Tsunami decoders.

If you want an eight pin plug,he can install one for you so you could just plug it in.You'd still have to make an enclosure for the speaker though.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

+2 on sean AKA (NIMT) i called him & bugged him on a few ideas & he put up with me lol & i hadnt sent him anything lol but i finally sent him my SATANIC MTH BIG BOY LOL & to do that i trust him 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiong,
On the end of the Soundtraxx TSU-1000 there is a Jst 9 pin plug, you can remove that plug and wires, and plug in a 9pin to 8 pin adapter.

That install also calls for a 810054 speaker and a 810110 baffle.
I sell for the same prices as where you where looking.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Kiong,
> On the end of the Soundtraxx TSU-1000 there is a Jst 9 pin plug, you can remove that plug and wires, and plug in a 9pin to 8 pin adapter.
> 
> That install also calls for a 810054 speaker and a 810110 baffle.
> I sell for the same prices as where you where looking.



Hi thanks guys!

Hey Sean, can you help me? I will get as set of the things I need to make it work from you. PM me pls and I will take it up with u from there. The great thing is I need not hunt from different sources and actually have someone tell what and how to do it.

I haven't bought the hardwire Digitrax decoder for spilt frame as I figured this one will be a easier ibstallation for starters to learn. Thanks!

Kiong


----------

